
MasterCard considers changing its name - kgraves
https://babylonbee.com/news/mastercard-changes-name-to-equalitycard
======
Havoc
Can't say I've ever even connected Mastercard and racism in that sense.

Striping the word master out of the language completely even in contexts where
it has nothing to do with race seems a little silly to me frankly.

------
CLPadvocate
I'm considering to change my Master of Science degree to Mainly Scientist. Not
sure if it'll work out ...

------
topicseed
On a similar train, many GitHub repositories have recently changed their
"master" branch to "main". Lots of blog links going 404, wish GitHub could do
some redirects.

------
ChrisGranger
This is a satire website.

